# Pensacola Grouper and not 1 to 2 foot seas!



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I will eventually kill the dickhead forcaster the laughs at us when it is supposed to be 1 to 2 but that is only between the 3's and a few 4's.:banghead Anyway, Paul Pierce and I blasted out of Navy Point this a.m. with high hopes of slick calm conditions. Yea right, we beat our teeth out to the first spot of the day. We found 30 feet of viz and water temps in the upper 70's. I saw a nice sized Jewfish, but nothing really shootable, except RED SNAPPER! I decided to check some tires for bugs, and while doing so got buzzed by a "very friendly" Bull Shark from about 5 feet away since I was not paying attentionand looking inside of a tireoke. I'm talking poking distance with the Riffe and a very dead Shark if I had a powerhead. I screamed like a small child in an ant pile, as it was that close and scared the hell out of me! It swam off quite quickly, as did I! Paul had an uneventful dive!

Off to spot 2! We splashed and found 50 to 60 feet of viz, and some shootable fish! I had a big Gag Grouper swim right past me that I promptly missed because I rushed the shot!:banghead However it swam about fifteen feet from me and turned to watch me restring the Riffe. Bad idea fishy, I nailed him with shot number 2 and with a little assistance from Paul, got him strung up. Paul then missed a shot at the second big Gag that was hanging out with mine, and it departed the scene quickly. The Grey Reef Sharks showed up shortly thereafter, and cruised around the wreck. The were very cool looking in the nice viz! We headed on back to the boat, and were greeted by Boitnott, Frodo, Gill, and their buddy, in Frodo's new boat. The y had poked a few AJ's at another spot and were gonna hook up with us for the last dive of the day, at the Pete Tide.

We hit the Pete with less than 25 to 30 feet of viz, and AJ's everywhere! I shot a bigone through the top of the head, and obviously missed the brain as it kicked my a$$, and tore off.:doh So we kicked around and checked everything out watched fish all over the place, and saw the resident Bull Shark swimming circles around the wreck! Paul stuck a Flounder, and he and I cruised around enjoying the sights! I ended up doing 11 minutes on the line, because of deco obligations, and was worn out from fighting a healthy topside current! Overall, it was a beautiful day other than being bumpy!

I also wanted to let you guys know, if you want to inshore or offshore charter fish (hook and line) check out my good friend, Captain Jon Pinney, Water Hazard Charters, he will do you right!

CHEERS ALL!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm really starting to hate youandFrodo andGill and Boitnotttoo (although I still love Lauren) :letsdrink


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Great report and pics Mickey I hope the forcast is right for friday I think we are going to Destin I will post a report if we do Chad


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report guys. I am itching to get back in the water bad. I just want to say screw this messed up wrist and go. But then I'll just screw myself up further.:banghead:banghead


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking grouper. Wow, temps in the high 70s - it is finally coming around.

Jon, how much longer til you are healed up from your surgery? Extinct red snapper season starts monday, so if you can't go you know it'll be glass....


----------



## David_Z (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking at the measurements from the Pensacola South Buoy (42039), they list measured wave heights at 2.0 ft all day yesterday. I'd say the forecast was right on the mark.

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42039

Not to say you didn't get beat around, a solid two-foot chop will have you pounding in most boats.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

David I certainly appreciate your input, however I have fished and surfed the gulf for over thirty years, and believe that an eyes on observation is pretty accurate.If I offended you I am sorry!


----------



## Folmar (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like another nice trip Mickey.:clap:clap


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Grouper!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job guys! That is a nice grouper for warm weather espicially when they are much more skiddish!


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the report guys. Your making me want to get some dive gear and start back again. I miss it a lot. Glad someone is getting out there. I wont be able to get offshore for a few more weeks due to work.


----------

